# My First Doe??



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I had reserved 2 doelings from a breeder a couple hours from me. Tonight one of the mommas kidded a single buckling, which I knew could happen. I love the dam's pedigree, udder ancestry and she's gorgeous, which is why I reserved a doeling from her. Well the lady text me about the kidding and then offered to sell me the doe for the same price I was paying for a doeling! OMG!!! I never thought about that.Her name is Betty Rubble. She has a loaded pedigree and is a First Freshener. She's clear of CAE and Johnes as of 11/26/18. She was bottle raised and is extremely friendly. She is already paid for if I decide for sure I want her (OMG I WANT HER), I am waiting to see pictures of her first freshened udder before I make a final decision. My little ADHD brain is going a million miles a minute lol. She would be in milk obviously. I was thinking about getting an adult doe later this summer after the doelings were paid off and home and now one pretty much fell in my lap and in milk. I do wonder though about the other doeling, if there is another doeling ( if not all bucklings, the other momma looks to be carrying 2-3) would it be lonely as the only kid? I do worry about her being bullied or lonely, she would be with the adult doe unless she's bullied too much. She would be 2 months old when she came home.

Here is Betty's pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=D001792690&DamNum=D001708408

Some of the names in her pedigree with the notations I could find!

Dam: Babel Brook Acres Betty Boop

DS: *B DesertNanny BR Shenandoah *S

DD: Avian Acres LWS Wilma LA 85

DDS: Heidi's Mini Acres Lewis

DSD: GCH DesertNanny IM Blue Sapphire 3*D 4*M

DDD: Tobacco Creek TT Wiggleworm 5*D VVV+ 86

DSS: +B DF Farms HD Barney Rubble +*S

DSDS: *B DesertNanny Icy Blue Ice Man *S

DSDD: GCH DesertNanny MC Madeline 3*M AR 2*D

DDSD: GCH Heidi's Mini Acres Bell 2*M

Sire: Pheonix Farms Designer Genes

SS: Phoenix Farm Ida Defiant One

SD: Phoenix Farm Superior Genetics LA 90

SDS: Algedi Farm MH Zen Moon *B

SSS: SG NC PromisedLand SS Deviant *B VVV87 **S

SDD: CH Phoenix Rising Rock Candy 5* M EEVE 91

SSD: CH Phoenix Farm Ida Special Order VEEE 90 

SSSS: PromisedLand CP Seymore Spots ++B +*S

SSDD: SG Old Mountain Farm IDA Hot One +V++83

SDSS: Algedi Farm MB Manuka Honey LA 2010 88 VG

SDDD: SGCH Phoenix Rising Summer Bird 2015 EEEE91

SDSD: GCH Rosasharn's TL Zenith 3*M LA EEVE 90

SDDS: +*B Dill's XM Kid Rock (VVV 88)

SSSD: SG 1*M AR NC Promisedland MG Diva 4*D AR 2005 LA VEEE91

I'll post some pictures of does in her pedigree that I could find in the following post. So what do you guys think? I'm pretty excited lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

part one does in pedigree


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Part 2 does


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If you want me to be honest....

I think that if you DON'T buy her, something's seriously wrong with you. 

I'm not very familiar with Nigerian lines but with all of those milking stars and high appraisal scores (not to mention the beeeeeautiful udders I'm seeing), she definitely has great potential. And what a little beauty!! :inlove:

Oh and I'd love to see pictures of her udder when you get them! And just as a head's up, judging FF udders (especially this early on) can be really tricky. My FF Nubian kidded on Feb. 10th with triplets. I took a picture of her udder on Feb. 20th, and then another one today (both 12 hour fills) and you can see very big difference in them, in just 17 days! I will try to post those 2 pics later if you like.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

She's clear of CAE and Johnes as of 11/26/18


What about cl?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

About your question about the doeling, yes, since she won't be with her own mamma, she'll be lonely.

Also I do think she'd be better off with another kid to run, play, butt, and snuggle with. How much would a wether cost you?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The breeder hasn't had any cases of CL  . A little wether baby can be $50-100 depending, that's an option for sure. Also if down the line her the other momma doesn't have a girl I might just see if i can't get another one of her first fresheners. Sounds like she's cutting a few back this year. I am still waiting on pictures and I'm probably going to spend all day in the barn now lol. Prepping haha. The boys have had the whole barn to themselves. The only thing is she wouldn't have 24 he access to a playground or barn yard until late April. I'd let her out with me like I do the boys (not together obviously) so she can get out and noodle around until I can put more fence up in a month. My original plan I wasn't even going to have bucks lol so I just made one pasture to start out with. The other one is half done but I gotta get more mesh and make a new playground.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is the udder pic from this morning, keeping in mind this is a first freshened udder what do you guys think?? The breeder says that her udder was fuller last night than it is right now, she housed her in with another goat and that goats kids and thinks the kids may have helped themselves to a drink. @mariarose @Stgwife @Goat_Scout

I'm just ecstatic today


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She offers a free wether baby to anyone who buys 2 full priced goats :O So we have that covered now  OMG its all coming together, literally. I just gotta wait for the other doeling to come. She offered Betty's buckling to me as a wether and offered to put him back on his dam if I would like. I have heard horror stories that sometimes the kid favors one side of the udder so much that it doesn't fill proportionately?? I do hope to show her down the road, has anyone had this happen or is it just a myth? I do know that kids seem to prefer a side but does it really misshape the udder permanently? So much to learn!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is the little guy who will be spoiled and loved right along with the whole gang <3 So excited!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awww beautiful Nigis Clyde approved lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You'll be milking her, yes? If you pay attention and keep both sides milked out, he'll go back and forth to get milk.

That said, I don't show, and don't sell show goats, so I may not have the best notion about it. I do know that many people who show never allow nursing at all...

@IHEARTGOATS has a prizewinning herd...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I will be milking and we decided to keep the buckling on the bottle. She said more times then not with singles they favor the one side so he'll be a bottle boy which is ok, he'll be super friendly.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on your good fortune.
I agree with Goat Scout and we could probably take up a collection for your first therapist visit.lol
Enjoy your new doe.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> I will be milking and we decided to keep the buckling on the bottle. She said more times then not with singles they favor the one side so he'll be a bottle boy which is ok, he'll be super friendly.


Her udder looks nice. We had a singlet last year and he used both sides after i taped one for a few days. At first it was one side but gracie was lopsided lol. After the tapin he realized or got used to the milk tank on both sides.

I know i may sound nutty bout the cl. But you dont have to see it for it to be there. I learned my lesson the hard crappy way a few weeks ago. While you have her quarrantined i would def do a test for it.

Congrats on your new family!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her 'lil FF udder looks promising! How is her fore udder?

I dam raise/milk share with most of my kids, and last year I had practically all singles (7 sets of singles). It really isn't too difficult to make sure the dam's udder stays even. I milk out the doe 2x a day (whether she badly needs it or not) and if the kid is really favoring one side, you can tape that side for a day or 2, so that it nurses from the other side as well.

After the baby is a week or 2 old, he/she should be nursing evenly from both sides.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh and I just saw the post about you keeping him a bottle baby. So you can just disregard my post above. (rofl)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> you can just disregard my post above.


It is still excellent information for a future lurker!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

FoxRidge said:


> She offers a free wether baby to anyone who buys 2 full priced goats :O So we have that covered now  OMG its all coming together, literally. I just gotta wait for the other doeling to come. She offered Betty's buckling to me as a wether and offered to put him back on his dam if I would like. I have heard horror stories that sometimes the kid favors one side of the udder so much that it doesn't fill proportionately?? I do hope to show her down the road, has anyone had this happen or is it just a myth? I do know that kids seem to prefer a side but does it really misshape the udder permanently? So much to learn!


We dam raise and show
Sometimes a single buckling will favor one side yes.
We have one now.
In that case we just milk twice per day. 
And, if it gets a little lopsided it's not permanent.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

mariarose said:


> You'll be milking her, yes? If you pay attention and keep both sides milked out, he'll go back and forth to get milk.
> 
> That said, I don't show, and don't sell show goats, so I may not have the best notion about it. I do know that many people who show never allow nursing at all...
> 
> @IHEARTGOATS has a prizewinning herd...


Thank you for the compliment. 
Sometimes they favor a side, but you are correct. You can just milk to keep balanced.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

There are a lot of nice looking goats in those pictures. Of course, I don't know whose who.
Which one is the doe you are getting's dam and sire's dam? Those are the most important.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I do not have a picture of her Dam's udder, not gonna lie getting pictures from the breeder is tough! I do have the Sire's Dam's udder!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This is the Dam's Dam udder


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll comb through the facebook page pics maybe I'll get lucky with an udder pic!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sometimes, you must go with your gut, and weigh price versus risk. Sounds to me like you are getting a real deal.
Can you not just go and look at the udder in question?

I for one, will give whatever pics I can, but at my prices, I also expect them to come and look, evaluate, and decide.

If the breeder won't give pics, and won't allow farm visits, then I wouldn't buy even the doeling, let alone the doe that is being culled for a reason that hasn't been disclosed.

Yes, I do know "cutting back". But that means they are letting this one go but keeping that one. Is the reason a bad udder? We don't know.

If the doe doesn't have a bad udder, then that's good enough for me, as far as udders in the family go.

I recommend a farm visit so that you can see what you need to see.

I think a FF doe in milk is worth more than a doeling. So I think you have been offered a deal.

But you have to see with your eyes, feel with your hands, and go with your gut. I know you'll make the right decision for you at this time.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She has since sold the does dam and just in general doesnt take alot of pictures. When i have asked for them she does send pictures of what she can just not much. Like say i asked for pictures of the dams back when it was just the doelings i was expecting I got a picture like how i posted of Betty. From over the fence. She does have udder pictures just not of every doe. She just text me this picture of Betty dams udder on her 2nd freshening. She had just kidded a single baby here. The breeder has a great reputation and is a bit older. Shes cutting back because its getting hard for her to get everyone trimmed, vaccinated, wormed, drawn up for labs or moving everything around by herself. Which I can understand.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Her dam is very beautiful. Congratulations on your good fortune.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry my post was kinda choppy, I was outside shoveling. It 40!!!! OMG summer time!! LOL but really I couldn't hardly see the picture I posted myself from all the sunshine. Here is a side view of Betty's dam as a dry yearling.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Yay, more goaties!  They've hit the jackpot for sure. Good for you for getting a wether baby!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm excited for the little guy! He'll be spoiled rotten lol. All together we will have 5 and that will be our little herd


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> we will have 5 and that will be our little herd


Of course it will... I totally believe you...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Of course it will... I totally believe you...


(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Of course it will... I totally believe you...


:haha:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Of course it will... I totally believe you...


:haha:


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Of course it will... I totally believe you...


:lolgoat: 

But.....six is the most perfect number! Six is an even number, and six goatie faces begging for treats is much better than only five. :happygoat: :happygoat: :happygoat: :happygoat: :happygoat: :happygoat:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

@mariarose its like you think goat owners have impulse control problems when it comes to keeping or buying more goats.... XD LOL


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, I totally believe you. From now on you will have 5 goats in your herd. You will always have at least 5 goats in your herd.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hahaha at least!! Well babies on occasion


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Did you get her?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She is mine  but she isnt home yet. It'll be later this week or next week as I work everyday this week. I'm soooooooo excited!! I feel like a little kid!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Alright so a lot has happened since I last posted on this thread. The breeder I am buying from was keeping a doeling to replace Betty, everything appeared fine with the baby, it was bursing from momma and was healthy and spunky the first 2 days, day 3 it was bloated looking and very sick. She took it to the vet and the doeling had an incomplete intestinal tract. She was eating and eating but it wasn't going all the way through. The breeder asked if she could keep and asked if I would be interested in a 2015 doe she has, Madeline.

Madeline' Link on my site - https://foxridgeranch.wixsite.com/foxridgeranch/madeline

I told her this would be just fine. She felt bad about changing her mind and offered one of her other first fresheners for a reduced price that is also pretty nice.

The young FF doe is Cavatina, her site - https://foxridgeranch.wixsite.com/foxridgeranch/cavatina

Both does are very friendly and are being milked at the moment which I plan to keep doing once they are home. We were worried that Madeline would be lonely which is why we (The breeder and I) thought an adult would be better than a newborn doeling. The does are already penned together and get along well. I'll try to post the pictures that I have from her of both girls. I spent the last 24 hours adjusting the site and researching bloodlines. On the pages I linked you can see their lineage and pictures of ancestors <3

These first pics attached are Madeline


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

And this is Cavatina the First Freshener


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So you're going to be getting both or you're trying to decide between them? 

They both look like nice does. Cavatina's little FF is so cute, and looks promising! 

If you buy both does: Are you still going to be getting that wether buckling? And what about that other unborn doeling you have reserved?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Both of the does are coming home after she tattoos Cavatina's ear. I am just getting the does now, no doelings or wether. I would still love to have a wether around but he would be the only baby here and I can't afford another doeling. I wouldn't want him to be a lonely baby. My boy friend is depressed, he was excited for the baby wether LOL.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

There will be chances for the homegrown variety of the wether...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I did tell him we would have our own babies late next Spring, hes pouting like a toddler, too long from now lol. He'll live. I'm very excited! Hoping to meet the girls and bring them home soon!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

To Mr FoxRidge...

It builds character! And only characters have goats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This is finally happening!! I'm leaving Sunday morning to go get them !!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:truck:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

(woo)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

In 24 hours I'll be driving my girls home!! I'm hopeless lol so ecstatic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves::7up:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey guys...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwww, I hope they settle in well for you! How'd milking go?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She said she milked late so I am just waiting to hear what time as I hope to get them on a schedule so I can milk after work and not have them be too full. I think she said she milked at 1030 so ill probably milk then and in the morning then again. I did put them on the stand quick to get each teat a quick half try and both stood great for my weirdo fondling and a half squirt each.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They both did wonderful on the stand! Its been a long but wonderful day


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm tired and got lost in all the changes, so, are you going to have the 5 goats you wanted? Or more, or ???? (Is goat math figuring in any of the equations?). (Inquiring, tired, old minds want to know!) 

Congratulations on your new ones!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We are up to 4, maybe next year ill get another doe or doeling. 4 is a nice easily spoiled number


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------

